# SDR fix



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Are we still on track for the HDR/SDR fix this month?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Not looking good. That was asked on Reddit yesterday and the reply was they ran into some significant bugs and were working on a build this weekend.


```
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/kqkue7/firmware_update_hdr_beta/glc5t3v/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf&context=3
```


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

osu1991 said:


> Not looking good. That was asked on Reddit yesterday and the reply was they ran into some significant bugs and were working on a build this weekend.
> 
> Come on Tivo!
> 
> ...


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Think my one just got an update pushed last night or early this morning. Will have to read the notes and homework when I get home. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Think my one just got an update pushed last night or early this morning. Will have to read the notes and homework when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


do you know what the version number is?


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

Almost a year and no hdr fix, what a joke of a company.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Vm19 said:


> Almost a year and no hdr fix, what a joke of a company.


No kidding... where is this fix!?


----------



## Pnyklr (Aug 4, 2015)

I am begining to think this update is vaporware.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Pnyklr said:


> I am begining to think this update is vaporware.


man...


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Pnyklr said:


> I am begining to think this update is vaporware.


Definitely not vaporware, but there was a bug in the firmware they had to fix. We had a second update that supposedly addressed it. Hadn't really tested it as I've been using my projector more the past two weeks. I moved my test one to the TV that has hdr. Projector doesn't.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Can the staff comment on when it will be released?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

mike3y said:


> Can the staff comment on when it will be released?


What staff? Nobody here works for Tivo. user tivopm on Reddit is a tivo employee. You can make a post there and see if you get a reply.


----------



## Tony from the corner (Sep 26, 2020)

I bought mine in october. I was tempted to wait my 30 days at Amazon to see if the fix was going to come in. Decided not to wait for my 30 days and returned it after a few.

Glad I did. I did not have a good feeling that this fix was going to come in even back then. sort of embarrassing for cheese though because it's not that hard of a problem to solve.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Tony from the corner said:


> I bought mine in october. I was tempted to wait my 30 days at Amazon to see if the fix was going to come in. Decided not to wait for my 30 days and returned it after a few.
> 
> Glad I did. I did not have a good feeling that this fix was going to come in even back then. sort of embarrassing for cheese though because it's not that hard of a problem to solve.


What are you using then?


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

and my tivo just took a firmware update. I'll let you know what version it is soon as it reboots, but I THINK it might have the SDR fix.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

XRaiderV17 said:


> and my tivo just took a firmware update. I'll let you know what version it is soon as it reboots, but I THINK it might have the SDR fix.


It does, they posted the update information on the TiVo subreddit. It's version 5286.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

(2) Firmware Update - 5286 Rollout : Tivo (reddit.com)
and it is build 5256! same as the reddit blog up above!


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

ok...new bug, pressing the circle aka home button makes my tv pop up a 'not available' box...from the tv's own gui.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

For those not on Reddit.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

XRaiderV17 said:


> ok...new bug, pressing the circle aka home button makes my tv pop up a 'not available' box...from the tv's own gui.


Works fine on mine. Just went to three different apps and hit the circle to get back to the android tv home screen.

Maybe try restarting it?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

this is after a restart..every single press of the circle home button.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

and new problem..accidentally turned off my hdr settings. cant get em back. the toggles are all greyed out.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Then I got nothing unless you try clearing data/cache from the homescreen app or do a hard reset. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

went and reset the device. got my hdr settings back.

still have that tv supplied 'not available' box popping up, so that tells me the tivo is sending commands via the hdmi that the tv doesn't support...for whatever strange reason.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

XRaiderV17 said:


> ok...new bug, pressing the circle aka home button makes my tv pop up a 'not available' box...from the tv's own gui.


I'm getting this as well


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like my color issue is fixed!


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

Alex_7 said:


> I'm getting this as well


its annoying that it happens when one presses a button that is very much a critical function.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

anyone reported this yet?


----------



## Son Vegitto (Feb 5, 2021)

I disabled Dolby Vision, since I did not think my tv supported it and HDR was auto disabled. My settings are now grayed out, as well. 

Any fix other than resetting the device to factory default..?


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

I tried the adblink route and couldn't make it work. on the plus side..unlike the first setup, this one took me maybe half an hour(bluetooth keyboard for the win ^^)

so..if there's any other way, I've no idea, and support's documentation is no help.


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

They took a year to release the update and it’s still half baked. HDR stays on after playing something with hdr. Also no auto frame rate... oh yeah and I turned off Dolby vision and now I don’t even have hdr. 

those are basic things that should work out of the box, never buying TiVo again.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

guys...pull up your phones' camera apps, switch to selfie mode...aim the TS4K remote at it, hit the home button....if you see 2 purple glowy dots on the image..you're not losing your minds. something's gone terribly wrong with the remote's own firmware in this update.

this happens for the tivo button, live button, home button, or guide button.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

XRaiderV17 said:


> guys...pull up your phones' camera apps, switch to selfie mode...aim the TS4K remote at it, hit the home button....if you see 2 purple glowy dots on the image..you're not losing your minds. something's gone terribly wrong with the remote's own firmware in this update.
> 
> this happens for the tivo button, live button, home button, or guide button.


what?


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

mike3y said:


> what?


buttons that have no business interacting with the tv are doing so.


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

XRaiderV17 said:


> buttons that have no business interacting with the tv are doing so.


Go to CEC control and disable one key play.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

its still doing it. gonna reboot the tivo and see if that affects it.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

cec control disabled fully at this point, and its still using the remote's IR blaster and STILL affecting functions its got no business touching.


----------

